# Sticky  What's your number, Dr. Jekyll?



## Duck Fink

So what number of WF glow Dr. J do you have?
How about your Chiller glow Dr. J numbers?

Not sure if anyone is keeping track of who has what on the board anymore. We used to have a limited edition wolfman tally and a signed Guillotine taly when PL was in full swing. Phrankenstign kept good track of it.

I will kick off the thread with my WF Dr. J's of 127 and 128
I also have the Chiller 127 and 128. THANKS FRANK!

How about the rest of ya?


----------



## MonsterModelMan

So Duck...does this mean that you want to be the "official" number keeper of HT members for this kit...? 
And for the record...I was the one keeping the tally for the Limited Edition Wolfman kit...made it kind of fun!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=74873&highlight=Wolfman+Limited+Edition

Okay...so I have number #211 for my Dr. J. WF version and #211 for my Dr. J.Chiller version ...another matching set! Frank is GREAT!!!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink

ahhh...that's right MMM! YOU were the one keeping track. I think this thread is about as "official" as I get! I will keep a list of them and keep it updated.


----------



## ShadOAB

I have WF #112


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Does this mean we're making a new Moebiusopediea or a Monarchopedea too?


----------



## Duck Fink

MadCap Romanian said:


> Does this mean we're making a new Moebiusopediea or a Monarchopedea too?


Dunno if anyone is up for that yet. Might have to let the companies float for a couple of years before there is much to write about. Phrankenstign has THE best page for all of the PL releases and info. It has been a long time since he updated it but he has a real good record of everything over there. I would love to see some one do the same with Moebius and Monarch as time goes on. FOr now I am just keeping track of the WF and Chiller Dr. J model numbers of the board members here.


----------



## frankenstyrene

Glow 8


----------



## Duck Fink

Gotcha on the list MMM, ShadOAB and Frankenstyrene!


----------



## Gillmen

I have the chiller glow#416


----------



## phrankenstign

Hmmmm.....

Dreamer was the one keeping track of the Guillotine numbers.

I have #30 and #34 of the Wonderfest Dr. J's......
.....and #30 and #34 of the Chiller Dr. J's.


----------



## otto

I have number 4 of each issue.... I'm a lucky rascal...otto


----------



## Dr. Pretorius

I picked one up on the Saturday afternoon of Chiller, it was #392. The following day I won another one at the Auction. It was #393.

What a co-inky-dink!


----------



## beck

i just sent Tom Parker a MO this morning for the Posthumous Tingler conversion which comes with a Dr J kit . 
he's offering a special Ed. that comes with a Chiller glow kit so i got that one . i'll post its # when i get the kit in .
hb


----------



## Night-Owl

Mine is the WF glow kit #12.


----------



## Duck Fink

Got all of ya (Gillmen, Phrank, Otto, Dr. Pretorious and Night-Owl)! Will log your's in (Beck) when I hear from you.

Dr. Pretorious, I am assuming that 393 is ALSO a CHILLER kit? Yes very slim odds consecutive numbers from 2 sources at the same time!

Otto....you must have had an early bird ticket at WF to get #4!

Frankenstyrene....is that the WF glow #8 or the CHILLER glow #8? or both?


----------



## otto

Indeed, I did have an early bird ticket. The odd thing is I didnt realize they were indivividualy numbered till I got back to the room. I picked Number 4 at random. And the kits wernt packed in ANY order in the cases (ie numbers packed at random). I just got real lucky..Otto


----------



## frankenstyrene

Duck Fink said:


> Frankenstyrene....is that the WF glow #8 or the CHILLER glow #8? or both?


Sorry, that's the glow WF release. Only one I have (apart from the very first all-brown run). 

So, the wife is sitting here wondering - as am I - is the idea to match the same kit number from however many releases of a kit there are? Confused...


----------



## Duck Fink

Thanks for the info Frankenstyrene. I know that several people have the same numbers of the Chiller and WF. Not sure if that means much to anyone. I am merely taking names and numbers of what the board members have. The same thing was done for the Limited edition porcelain Wolfman kits (500) and the signed Guillotines (less than that) on here over the years and I thought it would be fun to see who has what. Especially number 1.


----------



## HARRY

#52 WF glow kit


----------



## Hunch

#389- Chiller.


----------



## Duck Fink

Thanks Hunch and Harry, got you two on the list!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

So DF,

Are you gonna post the actual list in the first post of the thread? 

MMM


----------



## ShadOAB

At the rate they're coming in....it'll be a while to get 400 names.


----------



## Duck Fink

eheh...might be a bit lengthy. I dunno how many names we'll get but I will post them somehow....probably in the form of an attachment to this link eventually. Might not need this sticky too long but I thought it would be cool to see how many people on this board has some of the 240 and 400 limited run.


----------



## otto

the Wonderfest and Chiller versions of the longbox Frightning lightning kits were individually numbered. The new Squarebox Glow kits will be numbered in the same way. Frank emailed me today, and told me his case of sample kits came in today. He only had #1-12 of the kits, and remembered that (by a stroke of luck!) I had #4 of both earlier versions. He was kind enough to offer kit number 4 of the square box to me so I could complete my collection. The rest of the kits should be showing up at the distributors soon. Because all the rest of the kits are going to directly to the distributors , getting particular numbers might be nigh impossible.I wasnt the first kid on the block to get Nosferatu, but I might just be the first, besides Frank, to get a square box Hyde. And a Set of all three kits with matching low numbers Wooohooo :hat: Bwaahaahaaaa...


----------



## Duck Fink

Right on OTTO! I'll slip a 3rd squarebox column to the list. i have a feeling we are not gonna get too many more entries here but we'll see what happens. Congrats on that full set!!!


----------



## kit-junkie

I have sqaure box glow kit #10.


----------



## Duck Fink

Gotcha kit junkie! You must be one of the first to receive your pre-order. Congrats!


----------



## kit-junkie

Duck Fink said:


> Gotcha kit junkie! You must be one of the first to receive your pre-order. Congrats!


Nope. Got it from Frank, out of his stash.


----------



## beck

just got my Chiller Dr. J in today and it is # (drum roll ) 375 . 
this one's going in the stash . 
got 2 regular versions to build . one with the teeth insert and new nameplate and one will be the tingler conversion . 
hb


----------



## Duck Fink

Can't wait to see your build-ups! I really like the conversion kit you are talking about. I have you down for 375 CHILLER


----------



## Nosferatu

:wave: Hi, I'm Randy, a model junkie at heart, it looks like a good place for model lovers here. I bought 4 long box non glow Dr.J from Amok Time, the numger above the bar code is 460. I have pre-ordered 4 square box glow Dr.J's, will have to wait on those.


----------



## Duck Fink

Nosferatu said:


> :wave: Hi, I'm Randy, a model junkie at heart, it looks like a good place for model lovers here. I bought 4 long box non glow Dr.J from Amok Time, the numger above the bar code is 460. I have pre-ordered 4 square box glow Dr.J's, will have to wait on those.


Hey there Randy! The NON-glow longbox kits are not the numbered limited edition Dr. Jekylls. The limited editions are the WF longbox exclusives, the Chiller longbox exclusivesand the new squarebox kits. Be sure and post your squarebox Jekyll numbers when they arrive. You must like this kit a lot....Congrats on 4 of them!


----------



## Nosferatu

Duck Fink said:


> Hey there Randy! The NON-glow longbox kits are not the numbered limited edition Dr. Jekylls. The limited editions are the WF longbox exclusives, the Chiller longbox exclusivesand the new squarebox kits. Be sure and post your squarebox Jekyll numbers when they arrive. You must like this kit a lot....Congrats on 4 of them!


Hi, I thought so, I had a chance to get 2 Chillers, but not for $69 each. Dr.J's a cool kit, I don't think Polar Lights made him & don't want to go those triple digits for the Aurora's on ebay. I bought 4 Dr.J's & 3 Nosferatu's for the price of the 2 Chillers. This is a really nice place DF.


----------



## Nosferatu

2 square box Dr. J's arrived from Deltona, Florida this morning, #2998 and #3000, the others from New York hasn't arrived yet. They're really cool, I'll have to get an extra to build. It would be nice if Monarch would go with the "Glow".


----------



## Duck Fink

Nosferatu said:


> 2 square box Dr. J's arrived from Deltona, Florida this morning, #2998 and #3000, the others from New York hasn't arrived yet. They're really cool, I'll have to get an extra to build. It would be nice if Monarch would go with the "Glow".


That would be REAL nice! I got ya on the list, Nosferatu. Let us know the other numbers when you get them. Merry Xmas!


----------



## Nosferatu

I ordered 3 more square Dr.J's Friday from Deltona, maybe one will be 2999, then I will have the last 3 made


----------



## Barnabas Collin

Hi,
I have a WF # 65


----------



## Duck Fink

Gotcha down for WF #65, Barnabas Collins.

Nosferatu....I ended up getting the very last PL porcelain Wolfman kit (#500). It is tucked away in my collection of goodies!


----------



## Nosferatu

That's cool, I would like one but don't have good luck with those figures staying in one piece.I want to get me a new Sideshow Bride Of Frankenstein, I found a new Invisible Man, Phantom Of The Opera & a London After Midnight last summer.


----------



## Nosferatu

# 0300 arrived from Yonkers today, 3 more from Deltona shipped this morning


----------



## Rebel Rocker

I got # 1546 in the mail a couple of weeks ago. 


Wayne


----------



## Duck Fink

So that's an 0300 for Nosferatu & 1546 for Rebel Rocker. GOTCHA!


----------



## phrankenstign

I have square box #1321 and #1322.


----------



## Duck Fink

Thanks for logging in, Phrankenstign!....1321 & 1322 is on the list


----------



## Nosferatu

Number 1555, 1559 & 1595 arrived Saturday, 6 square box Dr.J's total for me.


----------



## Duck Fink

whew....roll those dice Noasferatu!


----------



## Night-Owl

I also now have two square glow box kits; number 0012 and number 2490.


----------



## Todd P.

I bought a whole case, numbering from 2050-2061.


----------



## phrankenstign

Todd P. said:


> I bought a whole case, numbering from 2050-2061.


Will you be building kit #2050, #2061, or all of them?


----------



## Duck Fink

Thanks Todd P. and Night Owl. I have your kits on the list


----------



## Todd P.

phrankenstign said:


> Will you be building kit #2050, #2061, or all of them?


Actually, I'll probably start with one of the original long-box issues I bought months ago. I have way too many Hyde kits; got caught up in the excitement.


----------



## phrankenstign

A lot of people buy reissues so they don't have to build the originals.


----------



## UM_Plastics_Fan

#2040...

And may I add a big thank you to Frank + Dave at Moebius for giving me another shot at building a square box GID Dr. Jekyll (after losing my first one 32 years ago [sheesh!] in the moving van!). I hope I make a better job of the new one than the original testor's enamels crude mess I did back then!!!

Modeller Mike, rank amateur


----------



## Duck Fink

Well glad to see that you got your hands on one of these things. It looks like there are plenty to go around this time. Thanks for posting your number UM Plastics Fan!


----------



## mcdougall

I've got # 114 of 240 of the long box 'Frightening Lightning' that were sold at Wonderfest 2007
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink

Thanks, Mcdougall. I have you marked down for WF 114 & 240.


----------



## phrankenstign

mcdougall said:


> I've got *# 114 of 240* of the long box 'Frightening Lightning' that were sold at Wonderfest 2007
> Mcdee



Actually......it seems to me he only has #114 out of the 240 kits that were made. He doesn't have #240!


----------



## mcdougall

Right you are phrankerstign! I've got one glow long box #114 although I've got seven regular kits no numbers...Great for gifts!
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink

My bad! I was wearing my crooked eyeballs earlier. 114 OF 240 it is! THANKS!


----------



## xsavoie

Mine is #0260 in a square box.Should receive my long box Hyde soon.


----------



## Duck Fink

xsavoie said:


> Mine is #0260 in a square box.Should receive my long box Hyde soon.


0260 square box....GOTCHA!


----------



## XactoHazzard

1072 (second edition) 

for me

Travis


----------



## Auroranut

Hi DF. I haven't looked at this thread for a while, and didn't realise you were also doing square box issues. I have #0513,#0514,#0516.
Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink

Thanks XactoHazzard and Auroranut. I have you on the list.

I will actually POST the list I have accumulated real soon. Seems it might be a good idea for trading purposes if people are looking for certain numbers to match the ones they already have.


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Guys,

I think that ai have #482 Square box glow edition. I think this is the right number? Wasn't sure as there is also a moebius sticker on the side with another number on it. .

ochronosis (UK)


----------



## Auroranut

Sorry for the hassle DF, but I've just sold #0514 to a fellow Aussie who hangs around here. I think he'll be letting you know soon. Thanks.

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink

No hassle at all, Auroranut. Ochronosis, I don't have my square box Jekylls yet to glance at. Someone else may ring in but I will let you know the correct number to look at when I get some in front of me.


----------



## Auroranut

ochronosis, my kits have the number on the face in the upper right hand corner. I hope this helps.

Chris.


----------



## ochronosis

Auroranut said:


> ochronosis, my kits have the number on the face in the upper right hand corner. I hope this helps.
> 
> Chris.



Hi Duck Fink and Chris,

Thanks for the help. I have my box in front of me and the only numbers that I can find are above the bar code, it reads - Model # 482 - and a Moebius sticker that reads - SECOND IN THE THE DR JEKYLL AS MR. HYDE SERIES NUMBER 2489.

Ochronosis


----------



## ochronosis

Hi again,

Just had a good look all over the box and instructions sheet, to make sure i've not missed the number, but can't find anything other than those mentioned above.
Ochronosis


----------



## Auroranut

Ochronosis, you have #2489. The other number (above the bar code) is the kit number. All the kits are 482. 

Chris.


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Chris, 

Thanks once again. Most of the kits I own have the numbers printed on the box top or side, so I wasn't sure about this one as it was on a sticker.

Simon


----------



## Auroranut

No problems Simon. Glad I could help.

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

I just got #43 of the Chiller (Frightening Lightning) kit and--hold onto your hats--one of the super ultra rare *full glow* versions. There were only 20 of the full glow versions made, according to Frank.


----------



## Duck Fink

kit-junkie said:


> I just got #43 of the Chiller (Frightening Lightning) kit and--hold onto your hats--one of the super ultra rare *full glow* versions. There were only 20 of the full glow versions made, according to Frank.


COOL! So how did you get so lucky? It is things like this that Phrankenstign used to keep track of on his website when Polar Lights was happening. so who else has the other 19 FULL glow kits? And also....how can you tell it is a FULL glow version....is there something to designate this from the outside of the box? I different stcker perhaps? And are the FULL glow kits in longboxes or squareboxes? Give us some details on that and even scan the box if possible. I just might have to keep track of stuff on paper over here until someone steps up down the road and does A full blown UNOFFICIAL webiste for Moebius Like Phrankenstign had for PL.


----------



## kit-junkie

Duck Fink said:


> COOL! So how did you get so lucky?


I got friends in glow places! :wave:

I'm not sure who has the other kits. I would imagine Dave Metzner has one, but other than that...


----------



## Duck Fink

Sorry Kit Junkie...I edited my post and added more questions while you were poting a reply. Ya got anymore answers for me? It's interrogation time!


----------



## kit-junkie

> how can you tell it is a FULL glow version


That's easy. I looked at the parts.


> is there something to designate this from the outside of the box?


Nope, nothing special, that's for sure.


> I different stcker perhaps?


Uh uh...


> are the FULL glow kits in longboxes or squareboxes?


The FULL Glow versions are of the nobox variety


> Give us some details on that and even scan the box if possible. I just might have to keep track of stuff on paper over here until someone steps up down the road and does A full blown UNOFFICIAL webiste for Moebius Like Phrankenstign had for PL.


That's all I have for you. The kit came to me with the sprue sets in individual, sealed, factory plastic bags; no box. It looks like a (real glow plastic) Luminator kit. 

I could scan the parts, if you like, so you can see that it's real.


----------



## Duck Fink

kit-junkie said:


> That's easy. I looked at the parts.
> Nope, nothing special, that's for sure.
> Uh uh...
> The FULL Glow versions are of the nobox variety
> That's all I have for you. The kit came to me with the sprue sets in individual, sealed, factory plastic bags; no box. It looks like a (real glow plastic) Luminator kit.
> 
> I could scan the parts, if you like, so you can see that it's real.


Oh I believe you dude. Thanks for all of the clarifications. I would not mind seeing some pics or scans of it eventually so that when this sticky falls from its branch we still have a trace of evidence of this little piece. 

Thanks for posting the info. It is the golden nugget of this thread! Congrats on the score!

Actually I just realized that TAY666 had posted in one of his threads the fact that a full glow version of 20 exists. I forgot that I forgot about that. It was a pleasant surprise though and if this is what Alzhiemer's disease is like then I am looking forward to getting older!


----------



## kit-junkie

Okay. Sorry for the poor images. This is the best I can do with the scanner:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










These were all off the sprue when the box got here.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Anyway, that's it. I thought I might put it in the regular box, after I build the contents, but It doesn't look like it'll fit. I guess I'll have to check.


----------



## Duck Fink

Thanks , Kit-Junkie, I have the pics saved. Much appreciated!


----------



## JimW

Sweet variation, wonder if my local shop will let me open a few to look for it


----------



## kit-junkie

It was never released, JimW.


----------



## mcdougall

Just picked up 2 more Glow Jekyll square boxes #2878 & #2879. these are the only two the store had and the only two I've ever seen in Calgary...$25.00ea

Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink

Gotcha Mcdougall! I gotta get the list updated so I can post it.


----------



## pugknows

Just got my square glow edition  #191.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Duck Fink

Got ya logged in Rob...THANKS!


----------



## Thunder Hawk

I have the glow version.
Number 0954

Thank you Moebius for another great kit.
Except for an Aurora Phanton, I almost have my collection restored.

Cheers.
GHB :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink

I've got you on the list, Thunder Hawk and thanks for posting. Sorry I have not posted the whole list yet. I will get to that this weekend. Will make for easier trading if so desired.


----------



## Duck Fink

*Finally!*

I have the list updated and posted in excel format. I am sure there are a lot of other board members out there that have some glow Jekylls and have yet to post. Come on over and post your number, it makes for good trading! Hopefully there is another nice round of posts. I had more on the list than I thought during the last update. Thanks everyone for putting your numbers on the board!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Glow square box versions....I've got #1567 from my pre-order then went to my local hobbyshop and got #0155.

MMM

BTW: If anyone ever claims to have square glow version 0211...can I trade for it? I'd like to get 0211 for all 3 versions and could not reserve 0211 in the square glow box version. I tried with Frank and Steve and neither could do it for me...I WILL make it worth your while for sure!!!


----------



## Hunch

Hmmm. What kind of file is that? I cant seem to open it.


----------



## Duck Fink

Hunch said:


> Hmmm. What kind of file is that? I cant seem to open it.


It is a Microsoft Excel spreadsheet. There is a free excel viewer that you can download. I just tried to save it as a HTM file but they file type is not up-load-able on HobbyTalk. Lemme see.....hmmm....

And I have you down, MMM, for the squarebox glow kit.


----------



## phrankenstign

Hi,

If anyone has #30 and/or #34 of the Square Box Jekylls....and they'd like to sell them.....let me know. I'd also like to have all three versions with the same numbers.

The same regarding the Glow Frankies.

Just give me your asking price, and I'll see what I can do.

Thanks!
Tony


----------



## HARRY

Square box Glow kit #0532 for me.


----------



## Duck Fink

Gotcha Harry...thanks for ringing in.


----------



## mcdougall

This is a modeling forum...not a place to dump spam


----------



## Duck Fink

It looks like one leaked through.


----------



## mcdougall

That's Proof enough for me...Burn the Witch...:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink

Witch burnt!


----------



## julz

Hey - I am new around here so I am late chiming in with kit #s. I have WF #191 and Chiller #191


----------



## Duck Fink

Hey...gotcha Julz...and thanks for chiming in....and WELCOME TO THE BOARD!


----------



## Universal Tim

*Jekyll / Hyde kits*

Hi Duck Fink,

Thanks for your work on keeping up with these. I'm new to the boards and I have WF #44, 72, and 161. I also have square box glow kit #0533.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Duck Fink

Universal Tim said:


> Hi Duck Fink,
> 
> Thanks for your work on keeping up with these. I'm new to the boards and I have WF #44, 72, and 161. I also have square box glow kit #0533.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


Welcome to the boards, TIM! Thanks for letting us know what numbers you have. I will post a revised list soon to reflect the last few entries.:wave: Have fun over here....it is a great place to be!


----------



## rat salad

My glow, square box is #482.


----------



## Duck Fink

Hey, fellow Marylander! Thanks for the info. I got you on the list.


----------



## subfactorial

I don't have yet!


----------



## The-Nightsky

I have recently aquired Chiller #381 of 480 Long Box Frightning Lightning.:thumbsup:


----------



## craftsmaster

Ignite an interest in history and dispel a couple of myths.
___________________
Each individual has compelling reasons to love model railroading. But beneath these varied reasons are common threads that make it an awesome hobby everyone.

The Australian Model Train Guide
The Australian Trains & Scenery


----------



## Baragon

I have square glow # 0577, from Hobby Town USA in VA-beach.


----------



## Duck Fink

Hey guys sorry it has been so long since i have posted here. I will update the list and post it very soon. I have all of you logged in!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Scott! Buddy! Howyadoing?!


----------



## Duck Fink

Hey james! Been busy with work. That is why i disappeared! Tryin to get back to the board!


----------



## grave

don,t know who i,m repling to but hi i,m tring to fined a molder with a extra sit of 1/10 or 1/8 header to but on my gravedigger r.c. and i,m new to this site


----------



## phrankenstign

Bump!


----------



## mcdougall

If your still keeping track... a buddy sent me an all glow bagged kit about a year ago:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Sooqa

Looks good!


----------

